# ExPep's Clen is potent sh!t!



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jun 12, 2011)

I've been a big fan of Extreme Pep since their grand opening. Test results for their ancillaries were positive in the past, so I thought I would look into their Clen and T3. 

I've tested another sponsor's chems, and I wasn't too impressed with the results or the lack thereof in some cases.  However these EP chems blew the others out of the water. At ~50mcg of Clen, subject had the shakes for about 8 hours, elevated temperature, and an average resting (watching the game) heart rate of about 100bpm-checked every hour.  Once again EP comes through with another quality product. 

NOTE TO SELF: Administer smaller dose (50% less) in increments next time.

Overall satisfaction with order:
* Purchase to arrival time 4/5
* Packaging 5/5
* Quality of product 5/5
* Bang for your buck 5/5 







*G2G!*


----------



## TwisT (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the review buddy!! Really appreciate it from a fellow boston fan  I fixed your picture

-T


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jun 12, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Thanks for the review buddy!! Really appreciate it from a fellow boston fan  I fixed your picture
> 
> -T



Oh nice much better. 8 game win streak, *spanked the yanks* in their *own* house, #1 in AL East.  All day...

Now we gotta see if the bruins can pull off these next 2.


----------



## crzyn8 (Jun 14, 2011)

glad to see this just ordered a bunch from them


----------



## TwisT (Jun 14, 2011)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> Oh nice much better. 8 game win streak, *spanked the yanks* in their *own* house, #1 in AL East.  All day...
> 
> Now we gotta see if the bruins can pull off these next 2.


  Im not much of a baseball fan ( though of course i root for the sox) but im the biggest bruins fan ull meet bro haha been to 3 playoff games already  you have no idea how excited i am to watch them win the cup tomorrow


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jun 15, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Im not much of a baseball fan ( though of course i root for the sox) but im the biggest bruins fan ull meet bro haha been to 3 playoff games already  you have no idea how excited i am to watch them win the cup tomorrow



That's outstanding. You're one lucky man!


----------

